# transferer de la musique de ipod vers itunes sur macbook



## madwax (27 Juillet 2011)

bonjour
j'ai acheté de la musique sur mon ipod et je cherche à la transferer sur itunes sur macbook

comment est ce faisable ?

Merci !


----------



## wath68 (27 Juillet 2011)

Hello.

Il suffit de brancher ton iPhone et de le synchroniser avec iTunes.
Tes achats seront copiés dans iTunes sur ton Mac.


----------



## sevrait (29 Juillet 2011)

BOUJOUR 

moi j'ai un ipode et et je voudrais les me  re sur itunes mai quand je veu synchroniser il mr dise que les music de mon ipod seront suprimer et que ma biblioteque ira se coier sur mon ipod alor comment je fais 
merci


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2011)

Je n'ai absolument rien compris.

Une faute à pratiquement chaque mots, faut pas déconner non plus.
Tu crois que nous sommes là pour déchiffrer des messages pourris ?

Revends ton iPod et achète-toi un dictionnaire et un Bescherelle.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Je n'ai absolument rien compris. (...)


_Moi j'ai un iPod et je voudrais les mettre _[les musiques ?]_ sur iTunes mais quand je veux synchroniser il me dit _[iTunes ?]_ que les musiques de mon iPod seront supprimées et que ma bibliothèque ira se copier sur mon iPod.
Alors comment je fais ?_

J'ai bon là ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2011)

wow quel talent !

FBI, CIA, NSA ou autre organisme à sigle à trois lettres ?


----------



## apple7412 (2 Août 2011)

C'EST IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2011)

apple7412 a dit:


> C'EST IMPOSSIBLE


Qu'est-ce qui est impossible ? Tu peux développer ?


----------



## Lefenmac (2 Août 2011)

sevrait a dit:


> BOUJOUR
> 
> moi j'ai un ipode et et je voudrais les me  re sur itunes mai quand je veu synchroniser il mr dise que les music de mon ipod seront suprimer et que ma biblioteque ira se coier sur mon ipod alor comment je fais
> merci




dois temps prendre mot ordre mettre sens pour comprendre nous plus facile aider toi alors si toi phrase faire ok


----------

